# Grazeonnext and Remedy Ultra: bee safe herbicide?



## Schultz (Mar 9, 2015)

Your bees are in no danger from the spraying.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Think I would have a serious discussion with him about spraying herbicides on my land without talking to the owner. Not so sure about Grazonnext. If it was Grazon P+D, I would boot him from maintaining fields. But there are restrictions on Grazonnext on the label related to grazing and harvesting hay for quite a long period afterwards. 

Remedy Ultra is the same as Garlon Ultra, which is not supposed to be to bad. Just a few day window for grazing (unless the grazing critters are lactating). I have used a lot of it but still hate the stuff. 

Not seen anything related to bees yet on either of those labels in the past. 

Danger or not I would still keep the bees in the hive for a day just to be safe.


----------

